

'zoom and enhance' - a working online image deblurrer using Python and CUDA - nailer
http://h9762.mathcs.emory.edu/iterativeMethods/

======
TorKlingberg
Digital image processing can do some very impressive things, but it works best
on digitally distorted images where you know the exact algorithm.

Real blurry pictures are much harder to enhance, though it is possible to do
quite much if the distortion is something simple like out-of-focus or motion
blur, and image is otherwise sharp.

------
phren0logy
The obligatory "zoom and enhance" compilation/montage:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxq9yj2pVWk>

------
BoppreH
My first test had a really impressive result.

But the second threw an Internal Server Error.

~~~
ericz
The Internal Server Error is probably a result of the request exceeding the
time limit for a request set by the web server, a side effect of the server
handling the image processing synchronously

------
ivan_ah
more info found here: <http://www.mathcs.emory.edu/~yfan/PARRET/README.html>

the authors are Ying Wai (Daniel) Fan and James Nagy

